# Ive joined at last.



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I am finally a member of the TTOC, or at least my wife tells me I am, she signed me up just before Christmas so hopefully I should receive a copy of the magazine soon.

When the next issue due to be sent?

How long until I receive my membership number etc.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If joined before Christmas, then you should have the pack already... if not then it should be on your mat during the next few working days. Malcolm may be along soon to confirm the "post" date.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> If joined before Christmas, then you should have the pack already... if not then it should be on your mat during the next few working days. Malcolm may be along soon to confirm the "post" date.


I joined before xmas and my doormat is looking very spartan at the moment :'( - my postal service is not exactly great though....will be looking out for my pack over the next few days ;D

H


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm fairly sure that all those that were registered at least 1 week before Xmas were sent out before Xmas... :-/


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I will keep a close eye on the letter box over the next few days.

Can one of you guys confrm if you have received the application request.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> I'm fairly sure that all those that were registered at least 1 week before Xmas were sent out before Xmas... :-/


Sent my cheque on 3rd December - still not received my pack yet :-/
Hutters assured me on Dec 22nd that I should get it soon but still no sign of it ???


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Just checked and the money left my account on 17 Dec and no sign of welcome pack yet: :-/ has the postie been thieving, or should I keep looking?

H


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Its been over 3 weeks and I still have not heard anything  Could someone confirm that you have my received payment.

When can we expect to actually become members.

JustinP


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Justin 
Im still waiting too although I was slow in paying but still not received my TTOC badge or my absoluTTe 2.
I got plenty grief for being slow to pay but it seems strange that when its the other way round ..............


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I got plenty grief for being slow to pay but it seems strange that when its the other way round ..............


Guys

Can I please remind you that the club is run by the members for the members on a voluntary basis. Christmas is a time when people often want a break and chance to relax with their families.

I think it is innappropriate to slag off the people who make this club happen and think they should all be thanked for the effort they put in. I resigned from the committee as I was unable to match the committment shown by the rest of the team. They all have lives beyong their TTs (hard to imagine I know!) and so this has to be a job they do in their spare time.

Surely an email asking for an update is more productive than whinging on a public forum?

Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Agreed. I've seen a lot of posts having digs at "them". Well "they" are just normal owners like everyone else. If everyone put in 10% of the effort of these guys then it would be easy for all. Instead it's a hardware of a few people that keep it all going.

We should be grateful and additionally offer our own help or assistance when we can.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> Agreed. I've seen a lot of posts having digs at "them". Well "they" are just normal owners like everyone else. If everyone put in 10% of the effort of these guys then it would be easy for all. Instead it's a hardware of a few people that keep it all going.
> 
> We should be grateful and additionally offer our own help or assistance when we can.


Ok fair point. But all I have asked is for someone to confirm if the TTOC has received my payment. My wife sorted it out for me and I would like to know if she did the back transfer to the wrong account. I donâ€™t think a confirmation email on joining is too much to ask.

JustinP


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Have you emailed anyone about it to ask for an update? Still seems better to do that than use a forum that may be overlooked occaisionally.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Guys, sorry about the delay - December & January are the worst months of the year for me in my 'proper' job, and with Christmas and New Year things haven't happened as fast as they usually would. I spent most of yesterday catching up with the mail, cash, memberships and merchandise orders, so everything is now upto date, as of yesterday.
> 
> New members list has been sent to Malcolm, so I'm sure he will get the packs out so you will have them next week. An updated order status report has been posted for the relevant people to see and arrange delivery of merchandise, etc.
> 
> Graeme


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> Have you emailed anyone about it to ask for an update? Still seems better to do that than use a forum that may be overlooked occaisionally.


No I haven't to be honest, I thought that this was the best place to ask as the ******** is really busy and most questions get answered in a few minutes.

Also without being a member before I was not sure what email address to use, yes I realise I could have had a dig around on www.ttoc.co.uk but I really thought the ttoc forum was the best place to ask.

In the mean time can anyone confirm if I will shortly be a member based on this request or do I still need to email?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Justin
I think the comments were really aimed at me not yourself(i hope). 
I do appreciate the work that does go on to keep the forum alive and yes I am delighted to be a member but the forum is a forum ie free speech an all that and if you had seen previous posts I have named and shamed myself as being one of those "late payers"as well as "the forum" being used to do the same thing! [smiley=argue.gif] 
I also tried to use humor but this obviously gets lost in a serious world


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I think the comments were really aimed at me not yourself(i hope).
> ...but the forum is a forum ie free speech an all that


My comments were not aimed at anyone in particular. I have seen many posts in many threads where the angry smiley have been used and have often thought that people maybe missing the point about the volunteers. As I say it wasn't aimed at anyone in particular so apoligies if it came across as such. It was something that I guess had been nigglign me for a while so I posted. Agreed about free speech hence my comments


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Justin
> I think the comments were really aimed at me not yourself(i hope).
> I do appreciate the work that does go on to keep the forum alive and yes I am delighted to be a member but the forum is a forum ie free speech an all that and if you had seen previous posts I have named and shamed myself as being one of those "late payers"as well as "the forum" being used to do the same thing! [smiley=argue.gif]
> I also tried to use humor but this obviously gets lost in a serious world


Just to be clear the TTForum is COMPLETELY SEPARATE from the TT Owners Club (as is TT Quattro). However we are fortunate that the TTF has given us a dedicated space to post club news as well as other facilities such as updating profiles to show membership status.

The TTOC is NOT FOR PROFIT, run by volunteers, and still in it's first year of operation. Membership is not subsidised by Audi UK. All of these factors may mean you need to make allowances as a member and occasionally remember how little Â£25 buys you elsewhere...

Of course if you are sufficiently interested then please come and help us out!

Louise


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks Louise 
I think I am making allowances and if it was a business run affair then I wouldn't be so tolerant 
I have also emailed the appropriate parties concerned and await there reply when they aren't busy and will now no longer post on the forum.


----------

